# New Edition to the house hold (lots of pics)



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

*New Edition to the household (lots of pics)*

Neil picked up his Edition 30 on Monday (which happened to be his birthday so a nice pressie to himself lol)

The two of us set to giving it a quick decent clean today - apologies the photos are a mix of two cameras and phone.

Before


















Then snowfoamed



















He went round the badges with some APC and a brush










The bonnet after the first wash









There seemed to be soooo many spots of tar around the car so I went round it with AB Just The Tonic, once these had been done Neil clayed.

The wheels got some Iron Cleanse










While I set to work with the exhausts










Using a mixture of fine steel wool & megs NXT metal polish and some elbow grease I got them to this









After whacking my hand on the drive and cutting my knuckle I said I'd try again another day.

Car was washed again.

It was then onto the polish, AB Enhance was used by hand. Followed by some AB wax (the one that smells of foam bananas).

Trim, tyres and grill were treated to Poorboys trim restorer. AB Repel was applied to the glass.

The end results:













































































































And some with Boris the Anni


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks great Natalie. Quick cheap mod which looks great is to get the aerial off the latest Polo,straight swap just shorter & less than a tenner from dealers. Did it on my ED30.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

two very nice motors there. they look great


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice job on the 30th. Is that a genuine anniversary as well? Nice collection you have!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

lovely.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Lovely cars these, looks well in red.

Btw, who else came here expecting cute pictures of fluffy animals?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice looking motor :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love it! Although i would say that


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

grayz said:


> Very nice job on the 30th. Is that a genuine anniversary as well? Nice collection you have!


Yep the genuine article :argie:



VW STEVE. said:


> Looks great Natalie. Quick cheap mod which looks great is to get the aerial off the latest Polo,straight swap just shorter & less than a tenner from dealers. Did it on my ED30.


I think we'll both get one, should look loads better. My brother's got a spare mk5 wiper that I'm going to have as well.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Both cars look great Natalie. A credit to you both 👍

I know these were taken near the Humber Bridge but where exactly, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Both cars look great Natalie. A credit to you both 👍
> 
> I know these were taken near the Humber Bridge but where exactly, if you don't mind me asking?


Thank you 

Of course not, it's the viewing area in Barton. It's our go to place for piccies, although the main car park was quite busy today so we had to go to the overflow so you can't see the Bridge as well.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

like that alot


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Probably my favourite colour for the ED30. Lovely finish.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice pair of anniversaries you have there


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looks good. Big fan of VW's, the edition 30 is a lovely car


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work on a nice motor! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice and great job on the clean up


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great team work Natalie, you've made a big difference :thumb::thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning! I love the mk5, i had a tornado red GTI myself, the ED30 is the one to have too!

Fantastic car!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice looks much better.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great car and great afters


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

New car looks great. Top work with the first detail as well.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Very nice looks much better.


Thanks whatever the garage did started to wear off after a day.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Thanks whatever the garage did started to wear off after a day.


Hmmm, why does this not surprise me... :lol:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work the paint is looking gloosy and deep.

Poor you, who knew detailing can be dangerous and it was not even on your own car. 

Anni's still looking spot on too.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

A couple of beading pics from the other day


















Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks stunning mate.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great beading there


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Top job Natalie, beading shots looking good.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice finish on the Eddie , I had a TR GTI as well , running a Candy White 3 door now , just standard GTI though not ED30.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

tidy wee gti. looking great


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the wheels on that!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Tasty Dub...:thumb:


----------



## froy90 (Feb 18, 2011)

Loverly car! Looks sweet in red!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice beading


----------

